# Gespickter Hecht gebraten



## Bellyboatangler (21. Mai 2002)

Mai ist nun mal Hechtzeit und deshalb mal ein Rezept dazu!


Gespickter Hecht gebraten 



Zutaten: 
1 Hecht (ca. 1500 g) 
-geschuppt u. kuechenfertig 
100 g Speck in Streifen geschn. 
8 Sardellenfilets 
4 tb Zitronensaft 
2 tb Dill gehackt 
Salz 
ZUM BRATEN 
80 g Butter zerlassen 
1/2 Zwiebel gehackt 
100 ml Trockener Weisswein 
200 ml Saure Sahne 

Zubereitung: 

Den Hecht am Ruecken entlang abwechselnd mit Speckstreifen und Sardellenfilets 
spicken. Innen und aussen mit Zitronensaft einreiben, innen mit Dill ausstreuen, 
eine halbe Stunde einziehen lassen. Kurz vor dem Braten den Fisch salzen. en 
Braeter oder eine feuerfeste Form mit 40g Butter ausstreichen, die Zwiebel 
hineinstreuen. Den Hecht mit dem Ruecken nach oben in die Bratform stellen (den 
Buch evtl. mit geschaelten, rohen Kartoffeln fuellen, damit er gut steht). Den 
Rest der Butter ueber den Fisch giessen, in den vorgeheizten Ofen schieben. Nach 
etwa 10 Min. Bratzeit den Wein angiessen den Fisch wiederholt mit saurer Sahne 
und Bratsaft begiessen. Bratzeit etwa 40 Min. bei 180° C. Der Fisch ist gar, wenn 
sich die Rueckenflosse leicht herausziehen laesst. : Die Sauce kann man natur 
belassen. Wird ein groesseres Quantum Sauce gewuenscht, so giesst man etwas 
Sahne und Wein an die Bratensauce, kocht das Ganze gut durch und bindet leicht 
mit Mehlbutter.


----------



## Pottwal (21. Mai 2002)

Liest sich lecker,
schon kopiert und abgespeichert.

Beim nächsten Harry Hecht gehts los


 :z


----------

